# Looking for musicians!!



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am in need of some musicians, bassist, rhythm, keyboard... Needs to be able to sing harmony. I have a lead player and I am the drummer, we play blues, country, rock etc.. Influences such as SRV, Zac Brown Band, Cross Canadian Ragweed, john mayer and more... I have the connections for venues and all the sound equipment to rock a concert. High musicianship preferred, no drugs or drama! we are very easy going love to have a good time! We are playing music it's something we all love to do so let's have a great time while doing it! Email me if anyone is interested.

Jesse Needham
[email protected]
512-534-5678


----------

